

Ask HN: Any website that lets me share a browser tab's screen? - scottydelta

Is there any website that I can use to show a demo of a web app to my client? 
Its like opening the URL of my web app on the screen sharing site which generates an unique URL which can be used by people to see my activity on the web app I opened. I have used a similar site before but cant find it again.
======
wuzzzzaah
google hangouts?

